
Imitators take note – Steve Jobs was more than a showman - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3a55dafa-86e1-11e5-90de-f44762bf9896.html
======
adpirz
This...is not a very good article. What's the thesis? Steve Jobs was not a
showman, but a frugal leader, but actually it was the team that he hired early
on back in the old days, which by the way, it was much easier to build a
company back then, except starting a company, which is easier today, which
brings us all back to the point that Steve Jobs knew he had a meticulous
operating machine.

...?

~~~
acqq
> What's the thesis?

That the context matters, maybe?

Like the detail that I was not aware of: "Apple became a public company in a
month when the prime rate stood at 21.5 per cent (yes, the decimal point is in
the correct position) and the capital markets were bruising."

1979 and 1980 were really interesting years:

[http://www.fedprimerate.com/wall_street_journal_prime_rate_h...](http://www.fedprimerate.com/wall_street_journal_prime_rate_history.htm)

The current U.S. prime rate is 3.5 per cent.

In this context "It did this (IPO) in a market cluttered with dozens of
companies making personal computers and with a payroll of about 1,000 — almost
half of whom, believe it or not, were engaged in manufacturing. Apple’s
initial public offering, which raised $90m, valued the company at about
$1.2bn."

------
nroach
not accessible without sign-in.

~~~
adpirz
The ol' Google workaround (click the link):
[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=imitators%20take%20note%20steve%20jobs&es_th=1)

~~~
maxerickson
Now also always available as the 'web' link under the title.

~~~
eric_h
First I've heard of that. Very handy - thanks for pointing it out!

